# Could I make a living in construction in Puerto Morelos?



## James Wilson (Apr 25, 2013)

My wife and I are very interested in moving down that way. I am just curios what kind of demand there would be for a white contractor. I do a lot of basement finishing and bathrooms so I am skilled in all the trades. Is it realistic to think that I could make a living down there? Dose anyone know about the legal aspects of me doing work there or could I just fly under the radar so to speak?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

It would be very hard to keep a secret that you were doing a construction project without a construction worker, contractor or supply house reporting you...if you started a business and hired local workers and you just estimated jobs might work........


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

James Wilson said:


> My wife and I are very interested in moving down that way. I am just curios what kind of demand there would be for a white contractor. I do a lot of basement finishing and bathrooms so I am skilled in all the trades. Is it realistic to think that I could make a living down there? Dose anyone know about the legal aspects of me doing work there or could I just fly under the radar so to speak?


Flying under the radar is illegal and discussing illegal activities is against the rules of this forum so you will not find useful information on that topic here.

More relevantly to your questions: building procedures, practices and supplies are quite different in Mexico from the US. You might find that there will be a learning curve before you were up to speed here. Even for minor construction projects I sometimes find it frustrating when I cannot find supplies that I was used to using in the US. As just one example, when I installed my solar hot water system, I could not find dielectric unions to separate old galvanized from new copper. Nobody in Mexico bothers with them. I brought some back from the US.


----------



## James Wilson (Apr 25, 2013)

I did not mean to come a cross as some one how is looking to perform illegal activities. It is very clear to me that I have upset some people and I apologize for that I am just wondering if it would be difficult for me to find work.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Tundra, you could have accomplished the same as a dielectric union by just using a six inch long brass nipple between the old galvanized pipe and the new copper...for next time


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> Tundra, you could have accomplished the same as a dielectric union by just using a six inch long brass nipple between the old galvanized pipe and the new copper...for next time


From my reading, brass to galvanized is better than copper to galvanized but the steel will still corrode. The water here has lots of minerals.

In any event it was just an example. Another thing I would like to find is Romex cabling. Does it exist in Mexico?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't know, retired plumber.......


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Google "southwire" they own the rights to Romex cable. I believe that they have reps in Mexico.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

James Wilson said:


> My wife and I are very interested in moving down that way. I am just curios what kind of demand there would be for a white contractor. I do a lot of basement finishing and bathrooms so I am skilled in all the trades. Is it realistic to think that I could make a living down there? Dose anyone know about the legal aspects of me doing work there or could I just fly under the radar so to speak?


1. I'd drop references to "white." 
2. I don't think there are many basements in the Puerto Morelos vicinity, or that part of Mexico.
3. The focus on constructon in Mexico isn't as bathroom-centric as it is in the USA and Canada. In Mexico people actually use the rest of the house more. 
4. If you were to establish a construction company which would employ local workers to perform construction tasks you could most likely get government permission. You might even get permission to work along-side the workers ... depending upon the size of your business. But I think your chances of receiving premission as an individual to individually perform construction work are slim. Maybe not impossible, but very slim.
5. I've known cabinet makers and home-builders who've worked "under the radar" in different parts of Mexico. Those people do that in places such as San Miguel de Allende where there's a collection of expats, Lake Chapala, etc. The problem you face in that sort of situation is if you don't hire someone local to work along-side you it's more likely than not a local worker or local contractor will rat you out to the government and you can be arrested and/or deported (immediately). 
6. I always suggest that expats respect Mexico and its laws.
7. Honestly, I don't think there's much chance of success in what you're describing.
8. Best of luck.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

johnmex said:


> Google "southwire" they own the rights to Romex cable. I believe that they have reps in Mexico.


Good tip. It turns out they have a plant and a representative in Monterrey with an email address. I will write to him. I want to do some rewiring and the flat Romex appeals to me more than any of the three-conductor cabling I have seen available in Guadalajara.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

As a contractor who caters to gringos ... maybe, if your Spanish is good, you know the materials and find some good workers. As a business owner you'll be required to pay taxes and pay Seguro for the workers


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Isn't James trying to do what many undocumented Mexicans in the US are doing? Seeking work and a better life.


----------



## CanGuy78 (Mar 17, 2013)

Longford said:


> 3. The focus on constructon in Mexico isn't as bathroom-centric as it is in the USA and Canada. In Mexico people actually use the rest of the house more.


I hate to go off topic here, if this is the case why does every house/apartment advertisement I've ever seen feature at least 2 photos of the toilet/shower?

Haha sorry, it's just something I noticed when apartment hunting via the internet. I'd say Mexicans are very bathroom oriented.

:focus:


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

CanGuy78 said:


> I hate to go off topic here, if this is the case why does every house/apartment advertisement I've ever seen feature at least 2 photos of the toilet/shower?
> 
> Haha sorry, it's just something I noticed when apartment hunting via the internet. I'd say Mexicans are very bathroom oriented.
> 
> :focus:


Are these ads you've seen on websites geared towards Mexicans or expats?


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> Are these ads you've seen on websites geared towards Mexicans or expats?


Does it really matter? Don't both Mexicans and Expats use the bathroom? shower? shave? I have been in home throughout Mexico owned by mexicans, homes in many states in the U.S. owned by Mexicans and they all had bathrooms. Some homes were for the rich and some were for the not so rich, but one thing they all had in common was at least one bathroom.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

James Wilson said:


> My wife and I are very interested in moving down that way. I am just curios what kind of demand there would be for a white contractor. I do a lot of basement finishing and bathrooms so I am skilled in all the trades. Is it realistic to think that I could make a living down there? Dose anyone know about the legal aspects of me doing work there or could I just fly under the radar so to speak?


What is a white contractor?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

joaquinx said:


> Isn't James trying to do what many undocumented Mexicans in the US are doing? Seeking work and a better life.


Perhaps, but I disagree with Mexicans, Americans or any other nationality to try doing it illegally.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

GARYJ65 said:


> What is a white contractor?


----------



## James Wilson (Apr 25, 2013)

Longford said:


> 1. I'd drop references to "white."
> 2. I don't think there are many basements in the Puerto Morelos vicinity, or that part of Mexico.
> 3. The focus on constructon in Mexico isn't as bathroom-centric as it is in the USA and Canada. In Mexico people actually use the rest of the house more.
> 4. If you were to establish a construction company which would employ local workers to perform construction tasks you could most likely get government permission. You might even get permission to work along-side the workers ... depending upon the size of your business. But I think your chances of receiving premission as an individual to individually perform construction work are slim. Maybe not impossible, but very slim.
> ...



Thank you for the response. I guess I new that I wasn't aloud to work in mexico. And that makes it tough . Being in a hands on profession and all. Do you know if I would be allowed to build my own house? We have been looking into Cozumel as well because the property is cheap and you don't need a building permit. I think we are really going to have to stick to making a living in the u.s. and just doing extended stay trips. Where are you located? And how long have you been down in paradise?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

James Wilson said:


> Thank you for the response. I guess I new that I wasn't aloud to work in mexico. And that makes it tough . Being in a hands on profession and all. Do you know if I would be allowed to build my own house? We have been looking into Cozumel as well because the property is cheap and you don't need a building permit. I think we are really going to have to stick to making a living in the u.s. and just doing extended stay trips. Where are you located? And how long have you been down in paradise?


Don't need a building permit .... Think again. In my little podunk town I need a permit every year (ongoing construction) with an engineers approved drawing and it is not exactly cheap anymore. What is the property ownership going to cost you in the coastal zone ?? 

Doing it on a shoestring is barely possible anymore


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

James Wilson said:


> Thank you for the response. I guess I new that I wasn't aloud to work in mexico. And that makes it tough . Being in a hands on profession and all. Do you know if I would be allowed to build my own house? We have been looking into Cozumel as well because the property is cheap and you don't need a building permit. I think we are really going to have to stick to making a living in the u.s. and just doing extended stay trips. Where are you located? And how long have you been down in paradise?


Who told you that Cozumel is cheap and you do not need construction licence?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Is that really what he ment?
Boy, maybe he should stay wherever he is


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

New .... Aloud ??? 
Oh well!
I bet this guy thinks we build with lumber down here. He is in for a surprise if he comes, works and then gets a visit from the sindicatos, or just the local competition.


----------



## Guategringo (Nov 9, 2012)

RVGRINGO said:


> New .... Aloud ???
> Oh well!
> I bet this guy thinks we build with lumber down here. He is in for a surprise if he comes, works and then gets a visit from the sindicatos, or just the local competition.


A word to all posters... RVGRINGO is using spell check, make sure you do not spell a word wrong or mix up your homophones!!! otherwise he will re-post it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> A word to all posters... RVGRINGO is using spell check, make sure you do not spell a word wrong or mix up your homophones!!! otherwise he will re-post it.


With RV's vision problems, it is amazing if he can notice spelling or homophone problems. eace:


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

GO RV!!!

As a licensed grammar and spelling police officer, I applaud you.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Guategringo said:


> A word to all posters... RVGRINGO is using spell check, make sure you do not spell a word wrong or mix up your homophones!!! otherwise he will re-post it.


witout spelchec, i count't spel a lic.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

joaquinx said:


> witout spelchec, i count't spel a lic.


[hijack]

I once saw a sign in a flight training school…

"Six months ago I cudn't even spell pilot. Now I are one."

[/hijack]


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Sometimes, I just lose control of my fingers.
Now, who is going to bring up those voracious Mexican termites and powder post beetles?

Tundragreen has met me and even though I are one too, he will not fly with me.
Heck; taking off is easy! Now, where is that runway?


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

James Wilson said:


> Thank you for the response. I guess I new that I wasn't aloud to work in mexico. And that makes it tough . Being in a hands on profession and all. Do you know if I would be allowed to build my own house? We have been looking into Cozumel as well because the property is cheap and you don't need a building permit. I think we are really going to have to stick to making a living in the u.s. and just doing extended stay trips. Where are you located? And how long have you been down in paradise?


Land on Cozumel is not cheap, as it is a tourist destination. Building a home on Cozumel would certainly cost more as most everything has to be brought over on a ferry. In addition, should you want to come to Playa you would have to pay the full fare on the ferry until you receive an ID card that states you live on Cozumel. 

Perhaps, you are thinking of Chetumal for an inexpensive property.


----------



## geaaronson (Apr 4, 2013)

That`s an interesting question. I have not heard of anyone work in the building trades but I did meet an American working in DF, (Mexico City) who had a lively business in cabinetmaking for the restaurant trade.
You might run into all kinds of legal problems and I would recommend going to the embassy or consulate and talking with the business attache to the US Embassy for leads on getting a reputable lawyer who can walk you through the paperwork, which here in MX is greater than in the USA.

I have a colleague here whose father sells in Ohio a building product for cement walls that keeps them from crumbling. Andrea tried to set up an import business whereby she would import this product from the US and have tecnicians here in the Yucatan service her accounts. There was considerable interest in the product and for a while it looked as if she would end up earning a sizeable income, but she ran into importation legal hassles.

Get a good lawyer.

Cabinetmaking is probably the better bet. Mexican consumers use custom cabinetmaking much more than in the US. Every neighborhood has its cabinetmaking shops, some more than one. 

Good luck. I believe it`s doable. But you have to work with trustworthy, competent legal people who have done this kind of thing before, namely importation papers.


----------

